# IN WIN LUX (In Win H-Frame 2.0 build)



## alexciobanu (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

This one is going to be a little different. I've decided to post a build log for this build however the build has been finished now for a few months. This was done around March this year when I was still in the middle of my move.

I had to get this build done along with another for an event. With the move and rushing to get it finished for the event I didn't have time for a build log.

For those interested to see I will get all the content out for this fairly fast 

Hope you guys enjoy this one. I have to say the In Win H-Frame 2.0 is a stunning looking case.

SPECS:

Case – In Win H-Frame 2.0
Motherboard – ASUS Maximus VIII Formula
CPU – Intel i7 6700K
Memory – 4 x 4GB Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4
GPU – 2x NVIDIA GTX 980 Reference Model
SSD – 2x Kingston HyperX Savage 240GB SSDs
PSU – In Win 1065W PSU

Cables – Icemodz Fully Custom Individually Sleeved Cables

LEDs – Icemodz RGB LED Strips

Radiators – 240mm and 360mm Bitspower Leviathan Slim 360 Radiator
Fans – 6 x NoiseBlocker PL1 fans
Pump – Bitspower DDC Plus
Reservoir – Bitspower DDC TOP Water Tank Integrated Kit 150 with upgraded True Brass end caps
Fittings – Various Bitspower True Brass Fittings
Tubing – Bitspower Crystal Link 12mm acrylic tubing
CPU Block – Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF Ice Black
GPU Block – 2x Bitspower VG-NGTX980 Acrylic Top with Stainless Panel (Clear)
Coolant - Clear - distilled water with a silver kill coil





























































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## erixx (Aug 1, 2016)

Didn't know about a 2.0 of my beloved H-Frame!!!!

It looks even better but more discrete, and misses the handy top tray and handles.


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 2, 2016)

erixx said:


> Didn't know about a 2.0 of my beloved H-Frame!!!!
> 
> It looks even better but more discrete, and misses the handy top tray and handles.



Ah awesome hahaha I haven't even looked to see how the first version used to be


----------



## erixx (Aug 2, 2016)

little problem is that original H-Frama was 300 €, a lot for a case 5 (?) years ago, and that version 2 costs now OVER 1000 EURO. did they use true gold maybe?

These cases have one real issue IMHO: the screwholes in aluminium get damaged by regular use, example, for GPU card or case fans fixation ... I already  had to turn to superglue....


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 2, 2016)

erixx said:


> little problem is that original H-Frama was 300 €, a lot for a case 5 (?) years ago, and that version 2 costs now OVER 1000 EURO. did they use true gold maybe?
> 
> These cases have one real issue IMHO: the screwholes in aluminium get damaged by regular use, example, for GPU card or case fans fixation ... I already  had to turn to superglue....



Yup they are pretty expensive cases. Luckily I haven't had any issues with mine


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's another quick update of lighting features on the case 































Both the case lights as well as the PSU light can be turned off individually.











Thanks for checking it out! I apologise for the quality in some of these photos, like I said before this was all done in the middle of my move 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2016)

OH GOD THAT PSU IS BEYOND GORGEOUS! (ok the case too ... but i prefer the H tower ... even if it's beyond my reach ... one day maybe i will get my hands on a tempered glass case ... prolly a 805c ... more in my range of price ... )

i liked InWin for a long time (well since my GRone case and Desert Fox PSU ... but i always looked at their "designer" cases drooling ... )


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 3, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> OH GOD THAT PSU IS BEYOND GORGEOUS! (ok the case too ... but i prefer the H tower ... even if it's beyond my reach ... one day maybe i will get my hands on a tempered glass case ... prolly a 805c ... more in my range of price ... )
> 
> i liked InWin for a long time (well since my GRone case and Desert Fox PSU ... but i always looked at their "designer" cases drooling ... )



They truly make some unique cases and yea the H-Tower is crazy! Who knows if I'll ever get to work on that one. They have quite a few signature cases this year, there is this one, the D-Frame 2.0, X-Frame. Last year it was the S-Frame and the H-Tower, definitely a very unique case line-up


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

The theme for this build which I forgot to mention will be a bit art deco with some gold vinyl.

Here are the side panels 











You can see in the background how this was during my move haha 






This is the back side panel featuring the sponsor logos.






Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's a quick look at some of the components going in.

Firstly, the ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Formula and the CPU in it is the 6700K.































GPUs going in are two reference GTX 980s which will of course have waterblocks installed however I've always loved the look of reference cards.





















Two 240GB HyperX Savage SSDs






16GB of HyperX Predator DDR4






And lots of Bitspower watercooling gear! When this arrived at the time it was watercooling gear for two builds hehehe. And despite the look of that bottom box, everything was in one piece.






Thanks for checking it out guys and stay tuned for more.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here is the vinyl work I did on the SSDs and HDDs going into this build 




































Thanks for checking it out,

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've done a bit of vinyl work on the graphics card waterblocks as well, check it out and the build is nearly done in these pics 














































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## BirdyNV (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh my lanta...


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 12, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Oh my lanta...



Hahaha cheers


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have all the cables in here and you can see some of the vinyl work done on the radiators as well as the In Win logo on the fans.

The only mod done to the case and even that has been super simple to do is the front radiator mount which is just done with a large L bracket to hold it up. With the pump/res combo attached to it with a Bitspower X bracket and res holders.

You also get a glimpse at the Bitspower True Brass fittings which will be used throughout the build.

Another thing to note with the cables is that the 24pin didn't actually end up working. Given that the PSU in this case is unique and has it's own form factor to suit the case, meaning that it is much larger. The pin-out must have been very different.

The cables came from Icemodz and it was the first time they did cables for this PSU. Without actually having the PSU there to inspect, it was a bit of guess work involved. The build was then needed for an event so there was no time to order another cable therefore the stock 24pin cable was used throughout the build. It doesn't look bad but not as nice as the custom one.

Anyways, enjoy the pics.







































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here are photos of the finished system. These were taken at a LAN Party back in March of this year where the build was first on display.

Hope you enjoy. I will have more photos up shorty.







































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------

